# 2004 / 2005 Mock Drafts



## Chris_Hordel (Jul 20, 2002)

Origionally I planned to create a sister site to my own (www.nfldraftblitz.com) which would be based around the NBA Draft. 

But for the time being those plans are off. I came up with a couple mock drafts and rather than just having them site around, I figured I'd share, so here you go....

2004 Mock Draft

7/7/03

First Round:

1. Denver Nuggets - Pavel Podkolzin - Metis Varese (Russia) 1985 
7-5 300lbs Center

2. Atlanta Hawks - Tiago Splitter - Bilbao (Brazil) 1985 
6-10 220lbs Small Forward / Power Forward 

3. Milwaukee Bucks - Emeka Okafor - UConn 
6-9 240lbs Power Forward

4. Charlotte Bobcats - Dwight Howard - SW Atlanta Christian
6-10 225lbs Center

5. Memphis Grizzlies - Josh Smith - McEachern
6-8 205lbs Small Forward

6. Washington Wizards - Raymond Felton_- North Carolina 
6-0 194lbs Point Guard

7. Toronto Raptors - Predrag Samardziski - Partizan Belgrade (Macedonia) 1986
7-0 245lbs Center

8. L.A. Clippers - Antoine Wright_- Texas A&M 
6-7 195lbs Small Forward

9. Utah Jazz - Damir Omerhodzic - (Croatia) 1985
6-11 Power Forward 

10. Cleveland Cavs - Torin Francis_- Notre Dame 
6-10 240lbs Power Forward

11. Seattle Supersonics - Hakim Warrick - Syracuse 
6-8 185lbs Small Forward

12. Golden State Warriors - Alexander "Sasha" Vujacic - Snaidero (Slovenia) 1984
6-7 Point Guard

13. New York Knicks - Marcus Moore - Washington St. 
6-6 208lbs Point Guard / Shooting Guard

14. Miami Heat - David Harrison - Colorado 
7-0 250lbs Center

15. Chicago Bulls - Rickey Paulding - Missouri 
6-5 212lbs Shooting Guard

16. Philadelphia 76ers - Victor Khryapa - CSKA Moscow (Russia) 1982
6-9 210lbs Small Forward 

17. Houston Rockets - Pape Sow - Cal State Fullerton
6-10 250lbs Power Forward

18. Orlando Magic - Charlie Villanueva - UConn
6-9 210lbs Small Forward

19. New Jersey Nets - Mustafa Shakur - Arizona 
6-3 170lbs Point Guard 

20. Minnesota Timberwolves forfeit this pick

21. New Orleans Hornets - Christjan Drejer_- Florida 
6-8 210lbs Shooting Guard / Small Forward

22. Phoenix Suns - Roman Sato - Xavier 
6-4 195lbs Shooting Guard

23. Boston Celtics - Kresimir Loncar - Benetton Treviso (Croatia) 1983
6-11 245lbs Power Forward / Center

24. Portland Trailblazers - Chris Duhon - Duke 
6-1 190lbs Point Guard 

25. Indiana Pacers - Sergei Monya - CSKA Moscow (Russia) 1983
6-9 Shooting Guard / Small Forward 

26. San Antonio Spurs - Darius Rice - Miami 
6-10 215lbs Small Forward

27. Sacramento Kings - Blagota Sekulic - Partizan Belgrade (Serbia) 1982
6-10 232lbs Power Forward 

28. Dallas Mavericks - Brian Butch - Wisconsin 
7-0 225lbs Center

29. Detroit Pistons - Leon Powe - California 
6-8 215lbs Power Forward 

30. L.A. Lakers - Vassilis Spanoulis - Maroussi B.C. (Greece) 1982
6-4 Point Guard
Second Round
31. Denver Nuggets - James White - Cincinnati 
6-6 180lbs Shooting Guard

32. Atlanta Hawks - Marko Popovic - Zadar (Croatia) 1982
6-1 Point Guard

33. Milwaukee Bucks - Chris Thomas - Notre Dame 
6-0 165lbs Point Guard

34. Charlotte Bobcats - Christos Tapoutos - AEK Athens (Greece) 1982
6-8 Small Forward 

35. Memphis Grizzlies - Aleksandar Djuric - (Serbia-Montenegro) 1982
6-11 253lbs Center

36. Washington Wizards - Anderson Varejão - F.C. Barcelona (Brazil) 1982
6-10 230lbs Power Forward 

37. Toronto Raptors - Ronald Blackshear - Marshall 
6-5 210lbs Shooting Guard 

38. L.A. Clippers - Sani Ibrahim_- Southern Idaho JC 
6-10 225lbs Power Forward

39. Utah Jazz - Evan Burns_- San Diego State 
6-8 220lbs Small Forward

40. Cleveland Cavs - Jackie Butler - Mississippi State 
6-9 260lbs Center

41. Seattle Supersonics - Andre Emmett - Texas Tech 
_6-5 229lbs Shooting Guard 

42. Golden State Warriors - Michael Southall - Louisiana Lafayette 
6-11 240lbs Power Forward / Center

43. New York Knicks - Shelden Williams_- Duke 
6-9 255lbs Power
_Forward

44. Miami Heat - Beno Udrih - Maccabi Tel Aviv (Slovenia) 1982
6-4 185lbs Point Guard / Shooting Guard

45. Chicago Bulls - Mo Ke - (China) 1982
6-11 235lbs Power Forward / Center

46. Philadelphia 76ers - Julius Hodge - NC State 
6-6 180lbs Point Guard / Shooting Guard

47. Houston Rockets - Michel Morandais - Colorado 
6-5 200lbs Shooting Guard 

48. Orlando Magic - Julian Sensley - Juco *USmall Forward 
6-8 225lbs Small Forward / Power Forward

49. New Jersey Nets - Chris Garnett - Indiana Southeast 
6-11 275lbs Center 

50. Minnesota Timberwolves - Jameer Nelson - St. Joseph's
6-0 190lbs Point Guard 

51. New Orleans Hornets - Martin Iti - Charlotte 
6-10 235lbs Center

52. Phoenix Suns - Luke Jackson - Oregon 
6-7 210lbs Small Forward 

53. Boston Celtics - Keith Langford - Kansas 
6-4 200lbs Shooting Guard

54. Portland Trailblazers - Herve Lamizana - Rutgers 
6-10 215lbs Small Forward/Power Forward 

55. Indiana Pacers - T.J. Cummings - UCLA 
6-10 223lbs Power Forward 

56. San Antonio Spurs - Rafael Araujo - BYU 
6-11 260lbs Center 

57. Sacramento Kings - Luis Flores - Manhattan 
6-2 195lbs Point Guard 

58. Dallas Mavericks - Jerome Harper - Iowa State 
6-6 200lbs Shooting Guard 

59. Detroit Pistons - Andre Brown - DePaul . 
6-9 230lbs Power Forward 

60. L.A. Lakers - Jamie Lloreda - LSU 
6-9 246lbs Power Forward



2005 Mock Draft

7/7/03

First Round:

1. Charlotte Bobcats - Johan Petro - Pau Orthez (France) 1986
6-11 230lbs Power Forward / Center 

2. Milwaukee Bucks - Keith_Brumbaugh - Deland HS
6-8 190 Small Forward

3. Washington Wizards - Ha Seung-Jin - (South Korea) 1985
7-4 300lbs Center

4. Seattle Supersonics - Shaun Livingston - Peoria Central
6-6 175lbs Point Guard

5. Toronto Raptors - Al Jefferson - Prentiss (Arkansas)
6-9 265lbs Power Forward 

6. Miami Heat - Tahirou Sani - Gravelines (Mali) 1985 
6-9 215lbs Small Forward / Power Forward 

7. New Jersey Nets - Nemanja Alexandrov - Partizan Belgrade (Serbia) 1987 
6-11 245 Small Forward / Power Forward

8. Denver Nuggets - Ben Gordon - UConn 
6-2 185lbs Point Guard

9. Utah Jazz - Lamarcus Aldridge - Seagoville (Texas)
6-11 225lbs Power Forward 

10. Atlanta Hawks - Ersan Ilyasova - TV Dürkheim (Uzbekistan) 1987 
6-10 Power Forward / Small Forward 

11. Memphis Grizzlies - Sebastian Telfair - Lincoln
5-11 165lbs Point Guard 

12. L.A. Lakers - Nemanja Aleksandrov - Partizan Beograd (Yugoslavia) 1987
6-11 Center 

13. Philadelphia 76ers - Manuchar Markoishvili - Benetton Treviso (Georgia) 1986 
6-5 200 Shooting Guard

14. New York Knicks - Kirk Snyder - Nevada 
6-6 219lbs Shooting Guard

15. L.A. Clippers - Edu Hernández - Real Madrid (Spain) 1983
7-0 235lbs Center

16. Minnesota Timberwolves - Denham Brown_- UConn 
6-5 220lbs Shooting Guard

17. Cleveland Cavs - Marko Lekic - Partizan Belgrade (Serbia) 1985
6-10 245lbs Power Forward / Small Forward 

18. Houston Rockets - Ofir Levy - Israeli U22 National Team (Israel) 1987
6-9 Small Forward 

19. Orlando Magic - Andris Biedrins - BK Skonto Riga (Latvia) 1986
7-0 225lbs Center

20. Golden State Warriors - Dimitri Sokolov - Lokomotiv MV (Russia) 1985
7-0 Center

21. Chicago Bulls - Vakeaton Wafer - Florida St. 
6-5 210lbs Small Forward

22. New Orleans Hornets - Drago Pasalic - Plastik Split (Croatia) 1984
6-11 205lbs Power Forward 

23. Boston Celtics - Andre Iguodala_- Arizona 
6-6 205lbs Shooting Guard / Small Forward

24. San Antonio Spurs - Kennedy Winston_- Alabama 
6-7 200lbs Small Forward

25. Portland Trailblazers - Sean May_- North Carolina
6-9 265lbs Power Forward

26. Indiana Pacers - Jarrett Jack_- Georgia Tech 
6-3 198lbs Point Guard

27. Phoenix Suns - Paul Davis_- Michigan St. 
6-11 240lbs Power Forward

28. Dallas Mavericks - David Lee - Florida 
6-9 215lbs Power Forward

29. Sacramento Kings - Tyler_Smith - Giles County HS
6-7 210 Shooting Guard

30. Detroit Pistons - Devin Harris - Wisconsin 
6-3 180lbs Point Guard

Second Round:
31. Charlotte Bobcats - Dee Brown_- Illinois 
6-0 170lbs Point Guard

32. Milwaukee Bucks - Ronny Turiaf - Gonzaga 
6-9 228lbs Power Forward

33. Washington Wizards - Hassan Adams_- Arizona 
6-4 201lbs Shooting Guard

34. Seattle Supersonics - Peter Ramos - Caguas (Puerto Rico) 1986 
7-2 260lbs Center

35. Toronto Raptors - Jason Fraser_- Villanova 
_6-10 220lbs Power Forward

36. Miami Heat - Robert Whaley -Barton County JC 
6-10 265 Power Forward 

37. New Jersey Nets - Luka Sjekloca - (Serbia) Buducnost 1984
6-11 Power Forward

38. Denver Nuggets - David Steffel - Benetton Treviso (Czech Republic) 1985
6-10 Power Forward / Center

39. Utah Jazz - Tadej Horvat - Bistrica (Slovenia) 1987
6-4 Shooting Guard

40. Atlanta Hawks - Ike Diogu_- Arizona St. 
6-7 242lbs Power Forward

41. Memphis Grizzlies - Sharrod Ford - Clemson 
6-9 220lbs Power Forward

42. L.A. Lakers - D.J. White - Hillcrest
6-9 230lbs Power Forward 

43. Philadelphia 76ers - Darius Washington - Edgewater (Memphis) 
6-0 170lbs Shooting Guard / Point Guard 

44. New York Knicks - Luka Bogdanovic - Red Star Belgrade (Serbia) 1985
6-9 200lbs Small Forward

45. L.A. Clippers - Channing Frye - Arizona
6-10 222lbs Power Forward / Center

46. Minnesota Timberwolves - Robert Swift - Highland (Southern Cal)
7-0 230lbs Center

47. Cleveland Cavs - Jason Conley - Missouri 
6-5 180lbs Shooting Guard

48. Houston Rockets - Jawad Williams - North Carolina 
6-8 204lbs Small Forward

49. Orlando Magic - Shavlik Randolph_- Duke 
6-10 215lbs Small Forward / Power Forward

50. Golden State Warriors - Yotam Halperin - Maccabi (Israel) 1984
6-4 Point Guard

51. Chicago Bulls - Greg Stiemsma - Randolph (Wisconsin)
_6-11 210lbs Center

52. New Orleans Hornets - Deng Gia - Fairfield 
6-9 250lbs Power Forward

53. Boston Celtics - Matt Nelson - Colorado St. 
7-0 245lbs Center

54. San Antonio Spurs -Wayne Simien - Kansas 
6-8 245lbs Power Forward

55. Portland Trailblazers - Pierre Pierce - Iowa 
6-3 180lbs Point Guard

56. Indiana Pacers - Cedric Bozeman - UCLA 
6-6 193lbs Point Guard

57. Phoenix Suns - Moussa Badiane - East Carolina 
6-10 215lbs Power Forward / Center

58. Dallas Mavericks - Demetris Nichols - Syracuse 
6-7 205lbs Small Forward

59. Sacramento Kings - Josh Childress - Stanford 
6-8 200lbs Small Forward

60. Detroit Pistons - Dijon Thompson - UCLA 
6-7 197lbs Shooting Guard


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

No way Nemanja Alexandrov slips to seven he is by my books the number 1 draft pick in 2005.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chris_Hordel</b>!
> Origionally I planned to create a sister site to my own (www.nfldraftblitz.com) which would be based around the NBA Draft.
> 
> But for the time being those plans are off. I came up with a couple mock drafts and rather than just having them site around, I figured I'd share, so here you go....
> ...


whoa...the nuggets won the lottery in 2004!? what are the odds? like 5%?? well nj won the lotto a few years ago when they had the 7th best chance (k. martin) so i guess denver can do it next year! that would be SWEET to add howard, pavel or okafor!!!!!! weve had so much bad lotto luck that we are do!


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chris_Hordel</b>!
> Origionally I planned to create a sister site to my own (www.nfldraftblitz.com) which would be based around the 7.
> 
> New Jersey Nets - Nemanja Alexandrov - Partizan Belgrade (Serbia) 1987
> ...


WOW!! Theres two Alexandrov's!! I never realised he had a cloned brother. ahhhhh just playing round haha


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Origionally I planned to create a sister site to my own (www.nfldraftblitz.com) which would be based around the NBA Draft.


I'm not even going to comment....


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*He is just having fun*



> I'm not even going to comment....


He is just having fun... Let´s the kid dream.....

But I agree with you, This mock make me wonder.....

Pizzoni

Ps. Matthew I thinking in Sing up NBADraft premium by December (Cuz my budget is a little tight right now) but I need to know that if you are scouting south americans and Latin american prospects...

I would like to sing if I have profiles of South american guys not just european and College (which I just don´t like)


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey pizzoni,
We are scouting everyone!!! We are trying to take more steps to ensure that we give you the most for your money!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chris_Hordel</b>!
> 2005 Mock Draft
> 
> 7/7/03
> ...


There's no way Johan Petro will go ahead of Aleksandrov. 



> Originally posted by <b>Chris_Hordel</b>!
> 10. Atlanta Hawks - Ersan Ilyasova - TV Dürkheim (Uzbekistan) 1987
> 6-10 Power Forward / Small Forward


Well, first of all, this guy is from Turkey. His parents are from Uzbekistan, but that doesn't matter at all. He's playing for the Turkish NT. And secondly, his team is Ülker Istanbul. TV Dürkheim is a small club in Germany.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Bender you proved my point man some people need to stick to what they know.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Bender you proved my p[oint man some people need to stick to what they know.


It might be different now, but you guys used to have stuff wrong all the time too. But yes, his mock is not great.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

TMOD I with you on that but we didn't run a full time NFL site either.... This is a 365 24/7 job even in the off season I am working non stop. I'm not saying nobody should ever put up a mock. By no means Mocks are just that mocks they don't mean anything untill the draft happens. But the one thing about our mock is this the draft is like the stock market one week a player is riding high the next week is fighting just to be a early second round pick!!!


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

For the 2004 nba draft don't the bobcats get the automatic first pick?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J Pops</b>!
> For the 2004 nba draft don't the bobcats get the automatic first pick?


No. Fourth.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> TMOD I with you on that but we didn't run a full time NFL site either.... This is a 365 24/7 job even in the off season I am working non stop. I'm not saying nobody should ever put up a mock. By no means Mocks are just that mocks they don't mean anything untill the draft happens. But the one thing about our mock is this the draft is like the stock market one week a player is riding high the next week is fighting just to be a early second round pick!!!


Yes, I can't see his site being too extensive, and that is what separates you guys from the rest.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Wayne Simien in the 50's, coming out as a senior. No chance, if he is gonna be in the 50's he has to pull out next year and shrink, and weigh about 180. And looking at the names, it just looks like too many euro's or foreignors in general. Im sure there are alot of bad picks, but there is no way in hell simien is a 2nd rd pick when he decides to declare. But at least you know 112 names, i guess


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

You have the Jazz picking NINTH???

Are they about to sign Shaq or something??


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

tiago Splitter is a brasilian who plays in Bilbao Basket a spanish team of the second division, and his rights are property of Tau Ceramica of Vitoria, which is a top 5 team in the spanish league


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>piri</b>!
> tiago Splitter is a brasilian who plays in Bilbao Basket a spanish team of the second division, and his rights are property of Tau Ceramica of Vitoria, which is a top 5 team in the spanish league




Now he is playing in TAU.
I hope he get some time.


----------



## jwill22bulls (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to comment....


This coming from the person who had Rick Rickert as the #1 pick in 04....


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> This coming from the person who had Rick Rickert as the #1 pick in 04....


Excuse me I didn't have Rickert going number 1 in 2004. We all have seperate duties on the site. So before you jump on someone know your facts. :no:


----------



## jwill22bulls (Jun 23, 2003)

Well whatever it is the same site, just dont rip on someone for their mock when you cant be so sure your mock is perfect either


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I agree. Having Rick Rickert as the number one pick in 2004 at one point was not that far fetched. NBADraft.net bases their mocks on draft stock at that moment. Most agree that Rickert took some serious steps backward last year. So it is no surprise that he went from a potential #1 candidate in 2004 to a second rounder in the 2003 NBA Draft. I doubt Pau Gasol was on anybody's mock 2 years prior to being drafted, and even then, most mocks probably were not even close to predicting his final draft slot until the week prior to the 2001 Draft.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Well whatever it is the same site, just dont rip on someone for their mock when you cant be so sure your mock is perfect either


Look really are you a friend of him or worse him? Whatever I don't have time for it. Besides Jsm27 did quite nicley explaining our mock situation.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The mock is extremely flawed. Jameer Neslon goes 50th.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

When will JJ Redick come into the NBA? I like his game, I think my game resembles his fo sho.


----------

